# Is There a Way to Make Homemade Mite Paper?



## Blaise and Echo (Jul 2, 2009)

I want to keep my ff cultures safe from mites. Is there a way to make homemade mite paper? Sorry, probably a dumb question.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

You can keep your FF cultures on paper towels that have been sprayed with Nature's Chemistry brand mite spray. It seems to work very well.
Just spray the paper towels, allow them to dry, then place your cultures on top. It is also a good idea to dispose of cultures every 4 weeks to reduce the chance of mites - they seem to be attracted to older cultures.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Being prepared is always a good thing. Fly ribbon wrapped around a flat piece of cardboard = mite paper from hell. We went to a local snake breeder's place and he had this stuff setup around his mice cage. Spiders, flys, anything really will be stuck. I didn't know what it was and I touched it. Ugh. Never again.

Oh and each ribbon is like $.50 at lowes so it's stupid cheap too.  Make sure you wear gloves. The stuff is evil. 

edit: Here's a link:

http://www.doversaddlery.com/revenge-fly-ribbon/p/X1-2315/cn/1788/


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Try this post on for size...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/23423-diy-mite-spray-using-benzle-benzoate.html


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

You can place all of your cultures in a shallow pan of water. ALthough this might give rise to other problems.


----------

